# Foamed Shampoo and Walk Away? Like AMMO Frothe



## RossyL (Sep 14, 2009)

*Foamed Shampoo, No Rinse and Walk Away? Like AMMO Frothe*

Hi All

I'm keen on using something for a Waterless Wash, BUT on a dirtier car.

If you've not seen it before, AMMO detailing in USA has create Frothe for this purpose. It's a highly lubricated shampoo, that can be sprayed on and wiped off.

If it evaporates on the surface, it leaves no residue or marks.

*Using a MESTO Foamer, what product could I use that would be similar? * 
- Foam
- Wipe Off
- If any bits are missed, fine to be left on the car

Could I Foam Megs Waterless?

Foam Bilt Hamber Auto Foam - but could that do damage being left on the paint, if I don't get every bit?

[ _Or, Foam ONR?_ Nope ]

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Very interesting thought, with the prices of importing the Ammo line id be interested to see this too. One suggestion from me could be Simplewax Suds, as its one of the few sun safe shampoos I use daily. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

RossyL said:


> ... Could I Foam Megs Waterless?...
> 
> ...Or, Foam ONR?...


Waterless washes don't have foaming agents / chemicals in them, they won't foam, and to some degree inhibit it (add a shot into bucket along with your usual shampoo, you get very little foam anymore).


----------



## RossyL (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok, so no to ONR. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Why you need foam?


----------



## RossyL (Sep 14, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Why you need foam?


Watching AMMO's video in Frothe. It looks much safer on dirtier cars.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

RossyL said:


> Watching AMMO's video in Frothe. It looks much safer on dirtier cars.


Maybe if shampoo is developed to work with foamers. If not I don't think that any foam gives you more lubrication on safety.


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

sm81 said:


> Maybe if shampoo is developed to work with foamers. If not I don't think that any foam gives you more lubrication on safety.


Give Simplewax Suds a go dude, I use 10ml in a bucket and 5 in a lance for extra lube, works wonders!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I would not use normal shampoos like waterless/rinseless shampoos. They haven't developed to use that way. Even ONR leaves streaking if you are not wiping it off good. It won't evaporate nowhere.


----------



## RossyL (Sep 14, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Why you need foam?


Waterless Wash on a very dirty car, isn't really recommended. However, on the same car, due to the foam, I think you'd be ok.

Also, there's no point comparing ONR to a Waterless Wash. Clearly they are different.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

I have AMMO Frothe and his aeroter i didn't really rate it tbh


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

RossyL said:


> Watching AMMO's video in Frothe. It looks much safer on dirtier cars.


'Looks' being the keyword, so to you foam looks safer?

Just because it looks safer is it actually?

Foam is a deceiving one, take BH auto foam, there are some that sware it works better in a pump sprayer with no foaming action, I've tried both and can't tell the difference between BH auto foam in lance vs pump sprayer.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

RossyL said:


> Waterless Wash on a very dirty car, isn't really recommended. However, on the same car, due to the foam, I think you'd be ok.
> 
> Also, there's no point comparing ONR to a Waterless Wash. Clearly they are different.


Wrong, ONR can be a waterless wash or Rinsless wash depending on what dilution you use.

https://www.autopia-carcare.com/waterless-car-wash-products.html


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

\Rian said:


> 'Looks' being the keyword, so to you foam looks safer?
> 
> Just because it looks safer is it actually?
> 
> Foam is a deceiving one, take BH auto foam, there are some that sware it works better in a pump sprayer with no foaming action, I've tried both and can't tell the difference between BH auto foam in lance vs pump sprayer.


Typically it's due to the hot water you are able to use through the pump sprayer.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> Typically it's due to the hot water you are able to use through the pump sprayer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Opposite for me, I have 7l pump sprayer that I fill and use over the course of a month so i fill it with cold, but I do use warm water in my Nilfisk.

However I still think foam is deceiving in its cleaning abilities, compaired to non foamed.

The real benefit it does have it cling time


----------

